# Baggage Car at Baltimore Camden Station



## Dino (Sep 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me what is the purpose of the old baggage car in faded MARC livery that sits at Camden Station in Baltimore? I have never seen it move, ever since I've been visting B'more sporadically since 2005 for Orioles games, etc.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe it's an old HEP car that has no use anymore and that's where they decided to put it. Just a guess.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 17, 2011)

Many years ago (1970s-80s?) MARC used an old baggage car as a ticket office. I haven't been to Baltimore in a long time, but I wonder if that's the car you are referring to.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2011)

That makes alot more sense.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 17, 2011)

CHamilton said:


> Many years ago (1970s-80s?) MARC used an old baggage car as a ticket office. I haven't been to Baltimore in a long time, but I wonder if that's the car you are referring to.


I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 30, 2013)

I found a footnote about this in _Baltimore's Light Rail_ (Harwood, 1995):



> B&O's Camden Station "stayed active into the 1980s when it was finally replaced by a reconverted B&O dining car placed behind the building." (p. 24)


Amazing, the stuff one finds on one's bookshelves.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 31, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> I found a footnote about this in _Baltimore's Light Rail_ (Harwood, 1995):
> 
> 
> > B&O's Camden Station "stayed active into the 1980s when it was finally replaced by a reconverted B&O dining car placed behind the building." (p. 24)
> ...


I don't know about the present car at Camden Station, but the old dining car that was there was donated by MARC to the B&O RR Museum - sometime after 2000 - where it is now located. Its been restored to an extent, and the former dining area now houses a historical display about the history of dining, and dining cars, along (primarily) the B&O. There is a really nice collection of B&O china in it - including some from the old Deer Park Hotel and Spa, which was owned by the B&O and was located in Garrett County (Named for a former president of the B&O.), Maryland. The hotel closed in 1929, but the name lives on in the form of Deer Park Spring Water, which was originally bottled at the springs by the B&O and served aboard the dining cars.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I haven't been to the B&O Museum in way too long, but may get there this summer. I'll definitely be on the lookout for the dining car you describe.


----------

